# Erreur Avec BootCamp



## bob456 (19 Janvier 2014)

Bonjours,

Cela fait plus d'une semaine que j'essaye d'utiliser Bootcamp. J'ai Mountain Lion 10.8.4.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Bootcamp ne fonctionne pas j'ai cette erreur (Image Ci-joint)

"une erreur s'est produite lors du partitionnement du disque" 

Je n'ai rien d'autres. Pourtant j'alloue 120GO il m'en reste 45GO sur env 750.

J'ai déjà défragmenter, Sauvegarder avec Time Machine. (même si cela fait déjà 3 jours).

J'aimerais savoir si vous avez une oslution à mon problème car rien n'y fait.
J'ai DL 2 Iso de Windows 7 dont une qui vient du site de Microsoft. Mais j'ai toujours le même messages.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rztpofyd8bb7buf/Capture%20d%27%C3%A9cran%202014-01-18%2016.57.39.png

Merci pour votre futur aide.


----------



## edd72 (19 Janvier 2014)

Tu as défragmenté comment?

L'Utilitaire de Disques signale-t-il des erreurs sur ta partition OSX?


----------



## bob456 (19 Janvier 2014)

Merci de ta réponse.
Je ne pense pas avoir d'erreur. Comment le vérifier ?

Je réinstallé la mise à jours afin de réparer les possibles erreurs. (OSXUpdCombo10.8.4)

Je ne peux pas installer une version supérieur car je n'aurais plus de Wifi dans mon école... (il n'arrive pas a faire fonctionner Maverick avec le wifi...).

J'ai défragmenté avec IDefrag.

PS: Je pense pas que c'est a voir avec ça, mais j'ai changer le DD pour un 750 sur Macway compatible, évidemment avec mon MAC.


----------



## edd72 (19 Janvier 2014)

bob456 a dit:


> Je réinstallé la mise à jours afin de réparer les possibles erreurs. (OSXUpdCombo10.8.4)



Et en quoi ça réparerait la partition (système de fichier)?

Je recommence:



edd72 a dit:


> L'Utilitaire de Disques signale-t-il des erreurs sur ta partition OSX?


----------



## bob456 (19 Janvier 2014)

Que dois-je faire depuis l'utilitaire de disque afin de repérer de possible erreurs ?

Sur d'autres forums il conseiller de réinstaller la mise à jours pour réparer les problèmes.

De plus je n'ai jamais eu de disque d'installation avec mon MAC donc pour réparer c'est pas la joie...

PS :
Vérification du volume «X»
Vérification du système de fichiersVérification en direct en cours.
Vérification du volume HFS Plus journalisé.
Vérification du fichier de blocs en excès.
Vérification du fichier de catalogue.
Vérification des fichiers à liens multiples.
Vérification de la hiérarchie du catalogue.
Comptage des éléments du dossier incorrect
(normalement 37 au lieu de 36)
Vérification du fichier des attributs étendus.
Vérification des répertoires à liens multiples.
Vérification bitmap du volume.
Vérification des informations du volume.
Le volume Divine-Divinity s&#8217;avère endommagé et doit être réparé.
Erreur*: Ce disque a besoin d&#8217;être réparé à l&#8217;aide du disque dur de récupération. Redémarrez votre ordinateur, maintenez les touches Commande et R enfoncées jusqu&#8217;à l&#8217;apparition du logo Apple. Lorsque la fenêtre Utilitaires d&#8217;OS X apparaît, choisissez Utilitaire de disque.

Je peux le réparer sans le Disque fournis par Apple ?


----------



## edd72 (19 Janvier 2014)

bob456 a dit:


> Le volume Divine-Divinity savère endommagé et doit être réparé



Voila l'explication à ton soucis.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h19 ----------




bob456 a dit:


> Je peux le réparer sans le Disque fournis par Apple ?



Tu dis être sur une machine sous ML. Si cette machine était vendues avec ML (fin-2012--mi-2013) alors il n'y a jamais eu de DVD avec.

Quoiqu'il en soit maintient ALT au démarrage, lance la partition de Récupération, puis l'Utilitaire de Disque pour faire la réparation de ta partition Mac ("Divinity" o_0)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------

Je suis quand même surpris, tu renommes ta partition OSX (bon, c'est pas grave), tu utilises iDefrag (qui aurait pu te faire un carnage avec une version non à jour et/ou en cas d'interruption) et tu n'as pas les bases tels que l'Utilitaire de Disques.
Un conseil, prend le temps de lire un peu: Débuter sur Mac


----------



## bob456 (20 Janvier 2014)

Merci,

Enfaite j'ai juste eu à faire la réparation et à relancer bootcamp.
Je connais pas mal de choses, mais je peux pas tout savoir... Ya trop de trucs, je passerais mes journées à lire des informations.

Pour une majorité de chose je ne demande pas, mais là je ne comprenais pas le problème car avant, je devais avoir le disque pour réparer. Et je pensais déjà avoir réparer mon DD.

Merci pour tout


----------

